# eventing dresssage



## huntley (30 July 2012)

Can you see a recording of the eventing dressage anywhere?
Anyone else a bit disappointed by Team GB's dressage marks?


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj
I am on my PC, go to BBC player, then there is a tiny multi screen TV, "Olympics", on the RHS lower side.
Then click on LIVE
then click on More Video


----------

